# Photocopy codex = throwdown



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have some friends over and we gather once in awhile to build and game and have a go over afew ales. From time to time we get friends of friends to come over which is fine and rather fun, new people, new armies, new battles = more fun. 

Tonight a new guy would not play one of my friends b/c he had a copyed codex. My friend has bought the GW codex and has an illegal copy of the same dex. 

Well new guy throw a huge pissy fit,  

" you should never download illegal works blah blah blah" 

he went on for a good 5 mins or so i wish i could have recorded him. 



after the smoke cleared and everyone went home i thought about the issue at hand and did not find my friend to be wrong for using and keeping a file of the codex he payed for. GW does not give us a back file for our books so why not find a file online and keep your payed for book at home where its safe. I for one do not want to drop more cash on something i have already bought. 

What are your thoughts ? Would you be so butt hurt over a illegal DLed codex even if you own a payed for copy ? This is in that gray area lol


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I keep copied verions of my dexes as well. Anyone who says otherwise is a spoiled rich brat who never had a dex stolen at a shop or left at a friends house before. That guy thru exactly what you called it, a Pissy Fit.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

As I understand it if you have purchased an actual copy and make a photocopy of the one that you bought, then it would not be an issue. I am not a copyright infringement professional though ... I am an ass whipping professional, all Ironworkers are.:threaten:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Luckily, I've never met someone like that. I have my codices shelved safely at all times except when I'm making a list, and bring my own photocopy to games. If some douche were to go on a tirade like that, I think I probably would have him tossed to the street and he can go play with the rats in the gutter.


----------



## p_folis (Dec 27, 2011)

you should have asked the kid if he still bought CD's or downloaded music for free.
I'm currently in afghanistan and I got PDF version of rulebook and codex just cause i forgot to bring it.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

p_folis said:


> you should have asked the kid if he still bought CD's or downloaded music for free.
> I'm currently in afghanistan and I got PDF version of rulebook and codex just cause i forgot to bring it.


1st off thank you for serving ! 

The guy is in his early 30s' lol


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If your friend actually owns the original i wouldnt have an issue with him photocopying the rule bits if he was playing using a downloaded pdf and didnt have the original i wouldnt play him either,if your gonna play an army buying the codex should be automatic


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I regular the Los Angeles Battle Bunker and have a Photocopied version of Codex: Tyranids. I have used that very version to play the MANAGER. He LOVES me. This is chapter 1 in what I believe you should call Codex: Bullshiticus.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a pdf copy of every codex, but I wouldn't bring that stuff into a store. It's just rude in my opinion. These stores are trying their hardest to survive, parading in their face that you illegally download is just not cool. Any army that you play, you should have the codex if you play in a store. 

If you are playing at home though, anything goes.

I certainly wouldn't bitch a guy out for it, but I would find it a little bit ghetto, but I also find most peoples atrociously ugly conversions embarrassing also.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Given the rise in prices, it is more common these days than one would think. However PDF copys are only acceptable if an original is owned.

SGMAlice


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

much as others have said, if he owns the actual codex, photocopying is fine. if he doesn't, fuck him, i wouldn't play him.

a fair few of the people at my local have all their codecies on their ipads so they dont have to lug around so much paper/books. which is fine because they still own the physical book at home.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> a fair few of the people at my local have all their codecies on their ipads so they dont have to lug around so much paper/books. which is fine because they still own the physical book at home.


I would refuse to play those people too for having an Ipad


----------



## Ray-Ray (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah i have to agree with everyone on this, if you friend has the codex already brought then its completely fine to have a photocopy to use in a battle, i mean any number of things can happen that may result in your £15-£20 codex getting ruined or damaged, and you don't really want to be spending out again on a codex.

The guy probably saw the awesomeness of your friends army, an got all scared so he came up with the issue of the codex to run away


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I would refuse to play those people too for having an Ipad


on the basis of owning apple products or the basis that they can afford one?

if the latter reason, i'd semi agree. rather than refuse to play, i pour paint in their coffee


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> on the basis of owning apple products or the basis that they can afford one?
> 
> if the latter reason, i'd semi agree. rather than refuse to play, i pour paint in their coffee


on the basis its an ipad, hate them , they are the devils work, i touched one in asda the other day and had to go wash my hands with donkey pee so not to get infected with I-ck


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Turning up with a paper codex because you might lose/damage the original is one step away from playing with blobs of paper as models: I certainly value my models far far more then any codex.

I would consider it poor form not to have the real dex when playing, as I would if my opponent didn't have a tape/dice. It wouldn't stop me from playing someone, but I would think less of them. If I knew for a fact that they didn't have a real copy (and weren't just trying out an army) then I just wouldn't play the tight bastard: yeah its £20 but that's minimal compared to the price of an army.


I use PDF codexes at home since its annoying to dig through my pile of cases to find the right one (if its even inside and not in my car): its just easier to have them on my computer. Its naughty, but I'll always have the codex with me for any models that I wish to use the rules for.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I cannot claim that my laptops hard drive would be the cleanest thing out there when it comes to Codexes, but I would never use anything but the proper thing to play with. 

Like the butthurt GW fanboy I am, I would refuse to play against anyone who does not use the proper thing. I would also rant on about their treachery towards the Emperor and so on.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got hard copy codexes and copies (scanned by myself!) On my computer so that I can use them when on the road without bothering to bring the actual books. Playing though, the only time I've even seen photocopies used were at a Planetstrike tournament and people had the formations they were using printed off. It's poor form to use copies if you don't own ther dex, especially in a store where, as mentioned, you frequent to use their facilities. I view purchasing from your FLGS as a form of rent since they let us come in for free anyways and I'd rather support them with my hard earned cash moneys than a website.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

Eleven said:


> I have a pdf copy of every codex, but I wouldn't bring that stuff into a store. It's just rude in my opinion. These stores are trying their hardest to survive, parading in their face that you illegally download is just not cool. Any army that you play, you should have the codex if you play in a store.
> 
> If you are playing at home though, anything goes.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't bitch a guy out for it, but I would find it a little bit ghetto, but I also find most peoples atrociously ugly conversions embarrassing also.


I highly agree with this. I have every single codex on a flashdrive right now. I am fine perusing my plunder on my computer at my home. However I would not bring them to my FLGS in a printed format. Thats like bringing your own steak to a restaurant and eating it there. By no means would I even mention it to the guy as I am 100% fine with people doing this let alone throw a fit, but I am just saying what I would not do. What other people do is none of my business. Please show that "adult" this thread next time you see him.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

For me and my friends, as long as you got the models and the codex, we really don't care.

It's converting is what they hate and what I like.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't see an issue with it personally, though I agree it would be bad taste in a local gaming store. I always bring my codex with me but because I use an army builder all the rules i need are compiled on it. (never had a codex stolen or forgot somewhere its usually is always in hand.) If someone wants to protect their investment because lets be honest the codexs are stupid expansive then i don't see a problem. Just my two cents.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

oh how i wish that your friend OP was playing Sisters (because all they have is a ghetto dex now).

my thoughts run along with everyone else at home(s) i do not care, at stores though its a bit odd.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

For those that are concerned about losing codexes: name them in pen on the inside cover (or mebbe down the spine).
I've left my BRBs around a few times (or they have been passed around mid game and not quite got back to me) but since they are named they always get back to me again eventually... of course this assumes you aren't playing with dickheads (hey hang on...)


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think it is a question of it is right or wrong ( of course its wrong, but we will do it anyways  ) its a question of would you call someone out on it? I for one wouldnt.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

While I find theft morally reprehensible, I can't say I would refuse a game with a person who uses an illegally obtained copy of a codex.


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got PDF's of all my codexes on my phone, incredibly useful should you forget to bring it. Many of my friends do this also. Some don't even own the codexes, and i must say i don't mind, codexes should be sold as a loss leader and cost half as much as they do; but i inderstand entirely why so many view this as wrong


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

In the Legal sense it is wrong, and the store shop owners sometimes struggle to stay in business. It is sad sometimes if your favorite FLGS shuts down and you think " man i wish me and my friends all bought a codex"


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I think not playing someone with a photo copied Codex is a bit over the top (OTT).

So he photo copied a codex, its not the end of the world if he bought the models. 

I think 40k and Warhammer go overboard with the price of codices and rule books to be honest. 

I personally think they should stop making them altogether and instead just have a series of downloadable PDF's, this might actually encourage them to amend certain rules or the prices of certain pieces of wargear more regularly. 

Don't forget alot of what GW does is just designed to make them money, rather than convenience the players of the game. That obviously is what it is, business. But I few photo copied codices shouldn't cause people to not enjoy the hobby together.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I play at a GW so I have no choice. :laugh:

Although in the past I've got PDF codices to look through and see if I like, before buying the actual thing. It's actually made me buy more codices/army books than if I hadn't got the PDFs in the first place.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

My club doesn't have a problem with pdf or copied codices/army books. Certain members DID but they no longer turn up, so it's no longer a concern. They no longer game - not because the rest of us are illegal "Arr!" pirates or what-have-you, but because they are 22 and have discovered the joys of life. Girls, beer and cars.

We aren't store based. We are a private club where members with armies can gather and play games. Most of them have armies of GW models and used to play (up to and including 10-15 years ago) but stopped for one reason or another.

If a pdf or copied codex/army book gets them back into the hobby where they then buy more stuff, what's the harm? If they weren't allowed to "try before you buy" to see if their old army was still playable, would they even bother rejoining the hobby? (No, not in my experience. I've seen many people just up and leave because the re-entry price was too steep just to 'upgrade') - and up until a few months ago, that meant hitting the "local" GW - 45 minutes away and being given the "buy new army" pitch and the heart-attack prices.

We aren't the IP police. We don't actually care if they bought their minis from GW local or the FLGS (which is a 40 minute drive away - the town itself has NO game store) or from overseas. That they have an army, the rules for it (and the game), they know them and want to play is enough for us.

If anything, it's the players who use ALTERNATIVE miniatures that usually buy the actual army book/codex, whereas those with actual GW armies will often have the download/whatever.

Besides, the club itself maintains a "library" where the rulebook for WHFB and 40k as well as army books/codices are kept and members may freely borrow for up to 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

BURN THEM!

BURN THEM!


FYI. This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My group own hard copies of every book but we do have a central computer that has pdf's of every GW Codex/army book from both systems, and it's the same also for WM/Hordes, and all the IA Books as well...all copied by us members.

We also have these pdf's printed out and in leather Tomes that we use as quick references during games.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't get the issue here really, So what he had a photo-coppied dex and he already owns the original, big deal he paid for the book and doesn't want them ruined, anyway I would rather face off with a guy who actually has the models to play and pirated dex, instead of a guy who bought the dex and uses nothing but proxies. Back before my Navy days, my FLGS had an Ork player that would try to play using his scratch built vehicles he made from legos FREAKINg LEGOS!!! All of his models were handed down from a previous owner, so he actually had very cruddy painted infantry. These are the folks I can't play with, but hey you actually have the army and pirated dex whatever lets rock!

I've faced off with folks that would bring in fucking dinosaur toys to use as nids and squigoths, hell I even new a guy who glued an assload of bitz to a Lando SW action figure to use as a DP, there s no excuse for not buying the damn models.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Alexious said:


> BURN THEM!
> 
> BURN THEM!
> 
> ...


"Lynchmob.jpg"
Me: Seems legit.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

If this was a friendly game at your house, that guy certainly wouldn't get invited back if it was up to me. Presumably you're playing to have fun and not to have some rules lawyer jump down your throat. 

But if it were a game at an LGS or tournament/convention it's absolutely reasonable to insist on a hardcopy codex. Show respect for the game and the venue by supporting the product financially. 

GW will eventually move to electronic codices though...as soon as they realize that there's more money to be made selling them online for $10 a pop instead of paper copies for $30 when most people are just downloading scans anyways. Or it could be a yearly subscription. $25 a year for access to the BRB and your codex of choice, or $50 for everything, FAQs and updates written in immediately. Sometimes you make more money by charging less.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, but the problem with that idea is it makes sense and doesn't include the phrase "price rise"... so GW can't possibly do it.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

I just fill like i have to come clean about this lol. I have a Black Reach rule book and a Full 40k PDF printed rule book... i know, i know.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

I personally think downloading/creating an illegal copy of a codex is wrong, but since your friend had a legal copy, I don't see any issue with having a backup. I also don't see an issue with creating a photocopy for a friend to read through to see if they're interested in that army (and they can't borrow yours for some reason), as long as they plan on buying one if they decide to play that army. It could be argued that GW doesn't really need the money, but you're ultimately supporting your local shop by purchasing the codex. Though virtually everyone at my shop uses a downloaded codex...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a fully printed-off PDF tyranid codex... Didn't like looking so cheap. Bought the proper dex. It broke. Bought another one.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

What is acceptable: Copies of the pertinent pages of a codex that you pull out with your army - i.e. the last page in new codices. 

That's about it. 

The codex should be in your possession (as should the rule book be) but you are permitted to pull out your list (with all appropriate statistics and war gear), copy of index page so you don't have to keep pulling out books and thumbing through them. 

The codex is there for specific, more detailed rules questions. 

Other copying should not be permitted since you can't verify a person has the codex (because they left it at "home")


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Silens said:


> I had a fully printed-off PDF tyranid codex... Didn't like looking so cheap. Bought the proper dex. It broke. Bought another one.


Wait, you broke paper?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> anyway I would rather face off with a guy who actually has the models to play and pirated dex, instead of a guy who bought the dex and uses nothing but proxies.


^^This guy hit the nail on it's head. We can all go home, topic over.

The point here is, regardless of morals, that people need to mind their own fucking business. It's not your business to preach morals or cherry pick opponents at a club because you think you're some kind of vigilante.

If you suspect someone of "pirating" a codex, you can press charges with the police or you can get the fuck out. That's it. Here's how it would work with me. Some douche calls in the police about my photocopied codex, I bring the police home and show them my legit ones, case is dropped, I counter-sue for slander, I have the prosecutor press for a restraining order... Voila, no more douche bag wherever I play my game.

Yes, it's silly to bring in the police for something this small, but it's also the only thing these douche bags could do about it if they really hated photo copy codices so much. If you're not willing to take that step, just shut your face already.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> ^^This guy hit the nail on it's head. We can all go home, topic over.
> 
> The point here is, regardless of morals, that people need to mind their own fucking business. It's not your business to preach morals or cherry pick opponents at a club because you think you're some kind of vigilante.
> 
> ...


hahaha, what are you talking about? The police at someone's house because of piracy? 

Whoever said anything about police? Am I being trolled or do you honestly think that police would be involved in this sort of thing?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never seen a shop that allowed copied codices, so it's never been an issue.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

If i play the army i buy the Codex, if i want to brush up on my rules for other armies in tournaments etc, they magically transport themselves from the internet onto my computer 

You can't be prosecuted for downloading illegal copies of music etc unless there is proof you have intention to sell it for profit. The police would not give a flying fuck anyway if you have a couple of thousand illegal songs and books, there are real crimes to deal with.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The police wouldn't care as it's a civil matter not a criminal one. 

I have PDF's of all the codex's and we have used them here, sometimes with entirely proxied armies to try them out. I don't see what the problem is really, we're here to play a game and there's no comp score for a game in your house. Sometimes we want to play silly armies or weird ones which we have no intention of ever purchasing. It's a game, play it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

@ MH,
Actually, it is their business and they are entirely within their rights to tell anyone they want to "go pound sand" if they do not feel like they want to play said person. If they happen to think that person is lacking integrity, then they can tell them to find another person to game with. This isn't kindergarten, and Miss Teacher sure as shit isn't going to make them pway nice.

On a side note, apparently the police in Norway have a shit load of free time on their hands.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with gen.ahab that using anything other than the Codex (or a part thereof if someone for example rebinds it to just have the rules without fluff) is a legitimate indicator when deciding whether they might have particular character traits which influence their suitability as an opponent. For example, by breaching copyright someone is showing a willingness to break the law and thus is more likely to finesse the rules of the game than someone who obeys the law even when they could break it.

Obviously it would be extreme to make it the only factor that influences your decision.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

MH is just plain wrong. you can report the person to games workshop and they can press charges but the police would be unlikely to be involved. In the US it would be the FBI. 

and that's assuming they bother. 

Also wrong: Piracy does not require you to attempt to profit, it just escalates to other crimes if you do sell it. Don't worry, though, America is trying to ensure piracy is slightly more inconvenient with SOPA .... we are on top of things over here.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

aranelthemithra said:


> Don't worry, though, America is trying to ensure piracy is slightly more inconvenient with SOPA .... we are on top of things over here.


And by slightly, you mean seriously slightly. The act hasn't even come out yet and we already know how to get around their security measures.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

You CANNOT be prosecuted unless you upload the material. No one cares about people downloading stuff, its the uploaders that do the damage to them.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

mcmuffin said:


> You CANNOT be prosecuted unless you upload the material. No one cares about people downloading stuff, its the uploaders that do the damage to them.


No no no, it's you will not. You can be prosecuted, but you will not.


----------



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

Eleven said:


> And by slightly, you mean seriously slightly. The act hasn't even come out yet and we already know how to get around their security measures.


It won't stop anyone doing anything if they are inclined to steal music, videos, games, etc. It just won't.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

aranelthemithra said:


> It won't stop anyone doing anything if they are inclined to steal music, videos, games, etc. It just won't.


there was something in the news about the music industry moaning that album sales were down again last year,again the music industry blames piracy.Personally i blame the music industry and the artists for producing utter shite music, they also tried to make out that people dont buy albums they just cherry pick single songs, well duh! how is that any different from every single year since someone decided to make albums and singles ?????


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

on topic, I see no problem with using a copied codex if you own the original. but in an official shop/game, then it is a bit tacky. I own all the paper codexes for the armies I play, but I have pdf's that I keep on my ipod for reading or looking up something when I would not be playing. if Im playing against someone at a home game, the codex could be a hand written copy, i wouldn't mind as long as the models are the real deal.

as for the off-topic thing about the legality of the issue, I am a police officer and each department is different. I know if someone called my station, we would send someone out to check it out, but we would not charge someone for it, being a civil matter.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

aranelthemithra said:


> MH is just plain wrong. you can report the person to games workshop and they can press charges but the police would be unlikely to be involved. In the US it would be the FBI.
> 
> and that's assuming they bother.
> 
> Also wrong: Piracy does not require you to attempt to profit, it just escalates to other crimes if you do sell it. Don't worry, though, America is trying to ensure piracy is slightly more inconvenient with SOPA .... we are on top of things over here.


You're mixing up civil and criminal acts of Copyright infringement. The police won't come for you for having PDF's nor do they have the right to. You can get a strongly worded letter from a lawyer. 

We've been over this ground many times before if you care to search back for the other 100 topics on PDF's codexs and people jumping up and down saying you could be sent to jail etc.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> there was something in the news about the music industry moaning that album sales were down again last year,again the music industry blames piracy.Personally i blame the music industry and the artists for producing utter shite music, they also tried to make out that people dont buy albums they just cherry pick single songs, well duh! how is that any different from every single year since someone decided to make albums and singles ?????


Its not all piracy IMO as well, most of what mainstream music exists today is what I call processed music, which is music that not at all written by the artist, but some jerk off of a producer worte and recorded the work and then handed the SINGER ther lyrics and said here record this and well many people out there don't want to listen to a fake, they want the real deal. The singles thing is the record companies get the vast majority of the profit from an album sell, including those fools that cherry pick songs offline, say at amazon or itunes, the artist gets almost nothing there profit in most cases is only generated from their touring to promote the album. 

Me I will cherry pick a few songs when I just don't like the whole album, I have at least like 5 of the songs in order for me to pay for the damn thing, Cds and even MP3 downloads aren't freakin cheap and I'lle be damned if I'm gonna buy a freakin CD if there is only 1 good song on it.

As for the Codex insanity, here in the states piracy is a federal crime and the FBI actually are the ones to enforce it, but your not gonna get busted by the FBI if you download a song or two or have a photocopied codex, no you would have to be mass producing this shit in order to gain that kind of attention.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't get it. I've seen a few people with photo copied codexes in 3 ring binders with notes and highlighted text and the like....and It never once occured to me as an issue.

Infact, i'd much rather hand something like that over to my sticky handed opponent to look through if he had a question about a rule or something than the real thing.

As said before, it's stupid proxies that bother me. The kind where you have no idea what the unit is, or what wargear/weapons they have.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ravner298 said:


> I don't get it. I've seen a few people with photo copied codexes in 3 ring binders with notes and highlighted text and the like....and It never once occured to me as an issue.
> 
> Infact, i'd much rather hand something like that over to my sticky handed opponent to look through if he had a question about a rule or something than the real thing.
> 
> As said before, it's stupid proxies that bother me. The kind where you have no idea what the unit is, or what wargear/weapons they have.


I agree I hate proxies more than ever, I'm fine with normal hey I don't have melta gunner model, so I'm gonna use this flamer as a stand in, Im even ok with you subing with say a few boltgun marines in case you accidentally wrote up alist and discovered you didn't have enough boltgun sisters to represent.

Don't come to me with a freaking alien queen toy/or model and say of this my Hive Tyrant. Thats just stupid. Im perfectly fine too with folks using a SC model as there plain jane genaric HQ unit.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> there was something in the news about the music industry moaning that album sales were down again last year,again the music industry blames piracy.Personally i blame the music industry and the artists for producing utter shite music, they also tried to make out that people dont buy albums they just cherry pick single songs, well duh! how is that any different from every single year since someone decided to make albums and singles ?????


This is where I love the metal music industry because most of the time the bands will actively encourage their fans to pirate their music because they make their money in ticket sales and merch, not album sales.

OT: I've got a collection of most of the codexes in PDF form on my computer, and my friends and I have occasionally used them to test out armies in a game or two before committing to buying things for the army (being dirt-poor students and all), but I feel like showing up to a game anywhere except a friend's home or your own shows a lack of caring about the game. If you'll willingly drop several hundred dollars/euros/pounds to make an army, why can't you be fucked to drop a few quid more on the book that tells you how to play it?


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't mind someone having a copy of the army list section and the last page of the codex, where all of the stats are, as long as I know that the person owns a copy. If someone is so concerned that they'll lose their codex or mess it up, that they print the whole thing out and cart it around with them, then it makes me wonder why they carry around their several hundred dollar army.


----------

